# Bilder speichern



## Greg50007 (4. Apr 2019)

Ich weiß das gehört mehr zu php...

Aber ist es möglich Bilder in einer MySQL Datenbank zu speichern? Wie machen das Foren bei denen man auch Bilder hochladen kann?

LG.
Greg


----------



## mihe7 (4. Apr 2019)

Das hat weder was mit PHP oder sonst eine Sprache zu tun. Ja, man kann BLOBs in Datenbanken speichern, ja auch in MySQL . Es ist aber meist keine besonders gute Idee. Normalerweise werden Bilder einfach im Dateisystem gespeichert.


----------



## Greg50007 (4. Apr 2019)

Im dateisystem


----------



## Greg50007 (4. Apr 2019)

Wo genau muss ich die dann hin speichern wenn ich auf meiner Website ein Bild "hochlade"
<Input type="file"...>
?


----------



## mihe7 (4. Apr 2019)

Wo Du die hin speicherst, bleibt Dir überlassen, so lange Du Schreibzugriff auf das Verzeichnis hast. In der DB "verlinkt" man die Datei dann z. B. per URL oder relativem Pfad. Die konkrete Umsetzung ist abhängig von der Umgebung und dem Anwendungsfall. Der Upload selbst via PHP ist hier dokumentiert: https://www.php.net/manual/de/features.file-upload.post-method.php


----------

